# BUILD MUSCLE WHILST BOXING - POSSIBLE?



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

Guys I wasn't sure where to post this so I've posted it here, please let me know the correct place to post.

I've made a couple of posts stating that although I've been training I've been struggling to gain, I eat regularly a good proper diet, train properly and get alot of rest.

My friend has suggested the reason I am not getting bigger is my boxing. I go boxing 4 times a week. He said something about it making my body catabolic.

I was wondering if any of you guys could suggest a diet and training plan where I could gain whilst boxing. What kind of carb intake would I need protein ans so on.

Is is possible to build muscle whilst boxing?

And could steroids help (I am getting some next week).

Thanks


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Whats your diet like? Do you train at all? What are sted's going to do for you if the above are not in order? They are not magic juice.


----------



## debodeebs (Aug 18, 2008)

my mate has done boxing for yrs now and he gets big just by sleeping lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

mate i know boxers who are very large... it comes down to diet mate, eat big to be BIG!!


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Whats your diet like? Do you train at all? What are sted's going to do for you if the above are not in order? They are not magic juice.


I changed my diet about two weeks ago based on advice I got from here.

I have 4 mass and strength (whey and creatine) shakes a day.

porridge, 3 sandwiches 1 mid morning and 2 afternoon (brown bread, no butter or mayo), large egg salad at dinner, fish and salad when I get home, steak or chicken and potatoes after boxing.

I train every day 45 mins at lunch 1 mucscle group per day, back and bi's, chest and tri's etc.

hoping to get d-bol.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok so you have been on this diet 2 weeks... And you want to start steds? Do you even know the p/c/f and calories of what you are intaking mate? How old are you as well? I know you will do the steds any way but I dont think they will be the myrical thing you are hoping for.


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Ok so you have been on this diet 2 weeks... And you want to start steds? Do you even know the p/c/f and calories of what you are intaking mate? How old are you as well? I know you will do the steds any way but I dont think they will be the myrical thing you are hoping for.


I'm not necessarily going to start using steds. Just getting some, i'm definately alot bigger than I was six months ago but with certain lifts I have started to struggle.

I'm 23 and my calorie intake is around 5000. protein is 400g a day. not sure of the fat but I never eat more than one egg yolk and only eat cottage cheese with salad


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

BigMatt1985 said:


> I'm not necessarily going to start using steds. Just getting some, i'm definately alot bigger than I was six months ago but with certain lifts I have started to struggle.
> 
> I'm 23 and my calorie intake is around 5000. protein is 400g a day. not sure of the fat but I never eat more than *one egg yolk and only eat cottage cheese *with salad


Is that all the fat you're having a day?

Dude, I have 9 whole eggs most days.

Get some olive oil, more eggs, fish oils down ya.


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Is that all the fat you're having a day?
> 
> Dude, I have 9 whole eggs most days.
> 
> Get some olive oil, more eggs, fish oils down ya.


I have grapeseed oil with morning shake, and fish when I get home not sure how much that accounts for though or if it is enough?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BigMatt1985 said:


> I'm not necessarily going to start using steds. Just getting some, i'm definately alot bigger than I was six months ago but with certain lifts I have started to struggle.
> 
> I'm 23 and my calorie intake is around 5000. protein is 400g a day. not sure of the fat but I never eat more than one egg yolk and only eat cottage cheese with salad


You must have really big portions as looking at the above personaly I cant see 5000 calories and 400g of protein. When I was bulking I was eating 4500 and more. I guess your shakes could make up a big bit of it. But give it more than two weeks mate :thumb: thats good that you are not just going to jump straight on them give it a few months see how you grow on your new diet


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dbol will destroy your cardio mate, dont touch it if your gonna compete in boxing, you'll become seriously tired very very quickly


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Is that all the fat you're having a day?
> 
> Dude, I have 9 whole eggs most days.
> 
> Get some olive oil, more eggs, fish oils down ya.


Also, with all due respect your avatar does state, and I quote "An absolute fat bastard"

I only want to make lean gains, will eating more fat help me make lean gains, I know this is a grey area. What can you advise?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you put up your diet with breakdown of p/c/f and cals

If you're getting 30g of protein a shake = 120g

6g per large egg, say 5 in salad = 30g

1 tuna steak = 40g

sirloin steak = 30-40g

That's a total of 240g of protein

Don't know whats in your sandwiches but man they must be meaty!LOL

Most people aren't eating as much as they think they are, especially when they can't gain weight.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

phys sam said:


> Can you put up your diet with breakdown of p/c/f and cals
> 
> *If you're getting 30g of protein a shake = 120g*
> 
> ...


Agree


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

BigMatt1985 said:


> Also, with all due respect your avatar does state, and I quote "An absolute fat bastard"
> 
> I only want to make lean gains, will eating more fat help me make lean gains, I know this is a grey area. What can you advise?


Yes, you're quite right, but I've still got more muscle than you


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Yes, you're quite right, but I've still got more muscle than you


PMSL I have given out to much rep to rep you


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigMatt1985 said:


> I only want to make lean gains, will eating more fat help me make lean gains, I know this is a grey area. What can you advise?


well i was eating 120g of fat a day when i dieted for the Britain this year and as you can see from my avator i had very little fat....

you have to understand the basics you are trying to gain weight so you need to know what your base levels are that keep your weight stable then from that increase the calories upwards


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> well i was eating 120g of fat a day when i dieted for the Britain this year and as you can see from my avator i had very little fat....
> 
> you have to understand the basics you are trying to gain weight so you need to know what your base levels are that keep your weight stable then from that increase the calories upwards


Ok so what do I need to know and how do I go about changing things to do my diet the right way?

My shakes are mass build shakes with whey and creatine, 500 cals per shake and I have four a day.


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

chrisj22 said:


> Yes, you're quite right, but I've still got more muscle than you


I'll ignore that :tongue:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you read any of the articles in the diet section and the articles section at the botom of the home page. In the diet/nutrition section there Gavin Kane's way to train and bulk might be a good read.

Good luck and happy reading


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want 'clean bulking' try reading clean bulking 101 which is an article posted by pscarb (not the original author).


----------



## gym_smash (Feb 8, 2008)

phys sam said:


> If you want 'clean bulking' try reading clean bulking 101 which is an article posted by pscarb (not the original author).


Will do thanks v much


----------

